# Washington Redskins change name



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

The Washington Redskins finally drop offensive name: 

Dan Snyder, owner of the NFL Redskins, has announced that the team is dropping "Washington" from the team name, and it will henceforth be simply known as "The Redskins."

It was reported that he finds the word 'Washington' imparts a negative image of poor leadership, mismanagement, corruption, cheating, lying, and graft, and is not a fitting role-model for young fans of football.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As a native American, descendant of Francois Xavier Rouensa of the Illinois tribe, I am offended to have the name Washington associated with Redskins...:grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I told several people at work about the name change. 
They all loved it.


----------

